
Summus: Basic compiler front end using LLVM as back end - petercooper
https://github.com/igor84/summus
======
kalekold
'A basic compiler...' not a 'BASIC' compiler!

~~~
igors84
Good catch :). Changed description to "Simple compiler..."

